# Anyone have experience with Firman products?



## jasonjax

They look pretty good in terms of who they are and the name brands they used to build private labels for.









FIRMAN Power Equipment


The power you need, when you need it + expert guidance to help you conquer anything life throws your way. Shop now.




www.firmanpowerequipment.com


----------



## iowagold

Meh...
lots of typos in the manuals...
no mention of how much fuel per hour at rated... just at 50%
and no mention of fuel per hour on lp or ng..
they also want you to choke the engine on ng and lp start up...
I have always been told that is a BIG no no..
it is another basic avr type of gen set...
Big numbers drop off on ng...
I would love to see one on a good load test in the real world...
it look to me like another 5-6 kw gen set.. in the real world numbers..

just another Jina gen...


----------



## drmerdp

Trifuel generator, its about time. I have no experiance with FIREMAN generators but I noticed its a 439cc engine. The same displacement as my old champion generator. It also has the same digital display as the champions. There is clearly a common parent company or something between Champion Power Equipment and Fireman Power Equipment.

If the fireman products are anything like my old champion then you it should be a good generator. Mine had a good sine wave and never let me down.

Although a simple turn of the knob adjusts fueling from LPG to NG, I dont like the lack of fine adjustment. Only an aftermarket tri-fuel kit gives you an adjustable load block. I also would like to see a primer button, and Its odd to see the starting procedure for LPG and NG involve using the choke. I do like the trend of 50 amp outlets on these mid to large size generators. I hope consumers dont get the wrong idea just because they see a 50amp receptacle.

Its entertaining to see advertised how much you derate the machine for NG. I wonder if we will be seeing portable LPG / NG dual fuel generators sometime soon. Ones that tout the 10.0-1 compression ratios needed for optimal outputs on gaseous fuels.


----------



## iowagold

hey dr were you able to find any data on the btu per hour from the mfg??


----------



## drmerdp

iowagold said:


> hey dr were you able to find any data on the btu per hour from the mfg??


Not a thing. It should be a mandatory information. 

At the very least they should include something about the use of small BBQ tanks and the ambient air temp necessary for vaporization.


----------



## iowagold

yup dr I agree!
"input lol I need input!!"
to quote an 1980's movie!!
the more info I can get on a gen set... the better I can make a choice!!


----------



## Shobester24

iowagold said:


> hey dr were you able to find any data on the btu per hour from the mfg??


I contacted firman directly and was told it was 110000 BTU.


----------



## iowagold

Shobester24 said:


> I contacted firman directly and was told it was 110000 BTU.


hummm
seams a bit low on the btu for a larger engine...
most say to plan on 150k btu or larger to 200k....
at least for the lines feeding the gen.
bigger is always better!
and you will only use what the demand regulator needs for the state of the run.
that changing load thing.
we have found the eu7000is gens use way less than the charts in the real world numbers..


----------



## Shobester24

I asked for any information regarding hooking up this generator to ng. I got a 1 line sentence stating 110000btu. Take it for what it is worth


----------



## jcroc3447

I can find NO other Generator Company that only offers 1 Year of labor included on a supposed 3 year warranty. Especially bad that people are reporting being billed for the Entire repair by charging too much for the warranty parts! Why is NO one picking up on this? Hmmmmmm


----------

